# mod_perl2 install failing from ports



## happycamper (Dec 25, 2013)

To all,

After `portsnap fetch update` on the following system:

FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p6 #0: Tue Aug 27 00:57:31 MDT 2013
Perl v5.14.2 i386-freebsd-64int
Apache/2.2.26 (FreeBSD)

I see the following when trying to install mod_perl2:


```
root@praxis:/usr/ports/www/mod_perl2 # make install clean
===>  Building package for ap22-mod_perl2-2.0.8,3
Creating package /usr/ports/www/mod_perl2/work/ap22-mod_perl2-2.0.8,3.tbz
Registering depends: apache22-2.2.26 apr-1.4.8.1.5.2 gdbm-1.10 postgresql-client-9.0.13 gettext-0.18.1.1 libxml2-2.7.8_5 libiconv-1.14 db42-4.2.52_5 mysql-client-5.5.33 p5-BSD-Resource-1.2907 pcre-8.33 pkgconf-0.8.9 perl-5.14.2_2 expat-2.1.0.
Creating bzip'd tar ball in '/usr/ports/www/mod_perl2/work/ap22-mod_perl2-2.0.8,3.tbz'
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::Base64.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::Brigade.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::Bucket.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::BucketAlloc.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::BucketType.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::Const.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::Date.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::Error.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::Finfo.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::IpSubnet.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::OS.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::PerlIO.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::Pool.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::SockAddr.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::Socket.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::Status.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::String.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::Table.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::ThreadMutex.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::ThreadRWLock.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::URI.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::UUID.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/APR::Util.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::Access.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::Build.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::CmdParms.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::Command.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::Connection.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::ConnectionUtil.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::Const.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::Directive.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::Filter.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::FilterRec.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::HookRun.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::Log.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::MPM.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::Module.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::PerlSections.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::Process.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::Reload.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::RequestIO.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::RequestRec.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::RequestUtil.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::Resource.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::Response.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::ServerRec.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::ServerUtil.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::SizeLimit.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::Status.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::SubProcess.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::SubRequest.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::URI.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::Util.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::compat.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache2::porting.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::Reload.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::SizeLimit.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::SizeLimit::Core.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::Test.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::TestConfig.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::TestHandler.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::TestMB.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::TestMM.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::TestReport.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::TestRequest.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::TestRun.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::TestRunPHP.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::TestRunPerl.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::TestServer.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::TestSmoke.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::TestTrace.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Apache::TestUtil.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Bundle::Apache2.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Bundle::ApacheTest.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/ModPerl::BuildMM.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/ModPerl::CScan.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/ModPerl::Code.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/ModPerl::Config.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/ModPerl::Const.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/ModPerl::Global.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/ModPerl::MM.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/ModPerl::MethodLookup.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/ModPerl::PerlRun.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/ModPerl::PerlRunPrefork.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/ModPerl::Registry.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/ModPerl::RegistryBB.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/ModPerl::RegistryCooker.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/ModPerl::RegistryLoader.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/ModPerl::RegistryPrefork.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/ModPerl::Util.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/mod_perl2.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/Base64.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/Brigade.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/Bucket.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/BucketAlloc.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/BucketType.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/Const.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/Date.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/Error.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/Finfo.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/IpSubnet.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/OS.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/PerlIO.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/Pool.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/SockAddr.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/Socket.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/Status.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/String.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/Table.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/ThreadMutex.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/ThreadRWLock.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/URI.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/UUID.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/Util.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/APR/XSLoader.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/Reload.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/SizeLimit.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/SizeLimit/Core.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/Test.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/Test5005compat.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestBuild.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestClient.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestCommon.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestCommonPost.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestConfig.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestConfigC.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestConfigPHP.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestConfigParrot.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestConfigParse.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestConfigPerl.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestHandler.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestHarness.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestHarnessPHP.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestMB.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestMM.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestPerlDB.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestReport.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestReportPerl.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestRequest.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestRun.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestRunPHP.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestRunParrot.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestRunPerl.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestSSLCA.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestServer.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestSmoke.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestSmokePerl.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestSort.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestTrace.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache/TestUtil.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/Access.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/Build.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/BuildConfig.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/CmdParms.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/Command.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/Connection.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/ConnectionUtil.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/Const.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/Directive.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/Filter.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/FilterRec.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/HookRun.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/Log.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/MPM.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/Module.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/ParseSource.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/PerlSections.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/PerlSections/Dump.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/Process.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/Reload.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/RequestIO.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/RequestRec.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/RequestUtil.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/Resource.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/Response.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/ServerRec.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/ServerUtil.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/SizeLimit.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/SourceTables.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/Status.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/SubProcess.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/SubRequest.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/URI.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/Util.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/XSLoader.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/compat.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Apache2/porting.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Bundle/Apache2.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Bundle/ApacheTest.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/BuildMM.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/BuildOptions.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/CScan.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/Code.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/Config.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/Const.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/FunctionMap.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/Global.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/MM.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/Manifest.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/MapUtil.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/MethodLookup.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/ParseSource.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/PerlRun.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/PerlRunPrefork.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/Registry.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/RegistryBB.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/RegistryCooker.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/RegistryLoader.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/RegistryPrefork.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/StructureMap.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/TestReport.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/TestRun.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/TypeMap.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/Util.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/ModPerl/WrapXS.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/APR.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/APR.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Base64/Base64.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Base64/Base64.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Brigade/Brigade.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Brigade/Brigade.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Bucket/Bucket.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Bucket/Bucket.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/BucketAlloc/BucketAlloc.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/BucketAlloc/BucketAlloc.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/BucketType/BucketType.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/BucketType/BucketType.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Const/Const.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Const/Const.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Date/Date.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Date/Date.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Error/Error.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Error/Error.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Finfo/Finfo.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Finfo/Finfo.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/IpSubnet/IpSubnet.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/IpSubnet/IpSubnet.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/OS/OS.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/OS/OS.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/PerlIO/PerlIO.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/PerlIO/PerlIO.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Pool/Pool.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Pool/Pool.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/SockAddr/SockAddr.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/SockAddr/SockAddr.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Socket/Socket.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Socket/Socket.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Status/Status.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Status/Status.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/String/String.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/String/String.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Table/Table.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Table/Table.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/ThreadMutex/ThreadMutex.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/ThreadMutex/ThreadMutex.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/ThreadRWLock/ThreadRWLock.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/ThreadRWLock/ThreadRWLock.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/URI/URI.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/URI/URI.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/UUID/UUID.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/UUID/UUID.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Util/Util.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/APR/Util/Util.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Access/Access.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Access/Access.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Build/autosplit.ix: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/CmdParms/CmdParms.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/CmdParms/CmdParms.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Command/Command.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Command/Command.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Connection/Connection.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Connection/Connection.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/ConnectionUtil/ConnectionUtil.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/ConnectionUtil/ConnectionUtil.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Const/Const.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Const/Const.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Directive/Directive.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Directive/Directive.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Filter/Filter.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Filter/Filter.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/FilterRec/FilterRec.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/FilterRec/FilterRec.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/HookRun/HookRun.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/HookRun/HookRun.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Log/Log.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Log/Log.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/MPM/MPM.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/MPM/MPM.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Module/Module.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Module/Module.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Process/Process.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Process/Process.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/RequestIO/RequestIO.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/RequestIO/RequestIO.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/RequestRec/RequestRec.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/RequestRec/RequestRec.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/RequestUtil/RequestUtil.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/RequestUtil/RequestUtil.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Response/Response.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Response/Response.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/ServerRec/ServerRec.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/ServerRec/ServerRec.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/ServerUtil/ServerUtil.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/ServerUtil/ServerUtil.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/SubProcess/SubProcess.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/SubProcess/SubProcess.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/SubRequest/SubRequest.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/SubRequest/SubRequest.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/URI/URI.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/URI/URI.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Util/Util.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/Util/Util.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Apache2/typemap: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/ModPerl/Const/Const.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/ModPerl/Const/Const.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/ModPerl/Global/Global.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/ModPerl/Global/Global.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/ModPerl/Util/Util.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/ModPerl/Util/Util.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/mod_perl2/.packlist: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/mod_perl2.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256
*** [do-package] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/mod_perl2.
root@praxis:/usr/ports/www/mod_perl2 #
```

What is up?


----------



## happycamper (Dec 25, 2013)

One more thing - Server version: Apache/2.2.26 (FreeBSD)


----------



## ohauer (Dec 25, 2013)

I miss some important lines from your log snippet ...

www/mod_perl2 support staging so there should be some lines with

```
===>  Staging for ap22-mod_perl2-2.0.8,3
===>   ap22-mod_perl2-2.0.8,3 depends on package: p5-BSD-Resource>=0 - found
===>   ap22-mod_perl2-2.0.8,3 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   ap22-mod_perl2-2.0.8,3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.16.3 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
```
After the staging step you will see everything is installed temp. into work/stage/ and after this the port is installed.
Please check if you have a modified /etc/make.conf and a current ports tree.
Also check the port by doing steps manually.

```
$ make clean && make
$ make stage # -> install the port into stage dir
$ make install
```


----------

